# A show to watch



## bullethead (Dec 19, 2022)

Midnight Mass on Netflix
It is an interesting spin on a vampire series with Christianity, Islam and Atheism fixated within the twist. A few scenes touched on some thoughts and conversations we have had in here.
Wife and I got through 5/7 episodes and will finish it tomorrow.
It isn't great but it has it's moments.


----------



## Dub (Dec 19, 2022)

Hard pass.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 19, 2022)

You lost me at "spin on a vampire series"


----------



## bullethead (Dec 19, 2022)

It just isnt what you think. Definitely not a typical vampire series. None of that modern Twilight type garbage.
My wife said to me at one point "did you and your buddies on GON write some of the script?"
It is religion based.
An Island Community has had their fishing livelihood ruined by an oil spill and a new Priest arrives and miracles start to happen. Their faith and fanaticism fuels the events.
It isnt Abbot and Costello meet Dracula and it isnt Blade and definitely isn't the younger generation Twilight saga crap. It was slow for the first episode and into the 2nd until backstories are established but there is a lot of relatable conversations that take place in the show that we talk about here.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 19, 2022)

This is a good article that doesn't give any spoilers. Plus is has a preview.








						8 Things You Need To Know About Midnight Mass
					

"The Haunting of Hill House" horror maestro Mike Flanagan pulls back on the jump scares and ghost stories for a new Netflix series that draws its chills from fanaticism, addiction, heartbreak, and the human condition.




					editorial.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 19, 2022)

bullethead said:


> It just isnt what you think. Definitely not a typical vampire series. None of that modern Twilight type garbage.
> My wife said to me at one point "did you and your buddies on GON write some of the script?"
> It is religion based.
> An Island Community has had their fishing livelihood ruined by an oil spill and a new Priest arrives and miracles start to happen. Their faith and fanaticism fuels the events.
> It isnt Abbot and Costello meet Dracula and it isnt Blade and definitely isn't the younger generation Twilight saga crap. It was slow for the first episode and into the 2nd until backstories are established but there is a lot of relatable conversations that take place in the show that we talk about here.


Ok that sounds alot more interesting.
I quickly lose interest in that other hokey vampire stuff


----------



## bullethead (Dec 19, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Ok that sounds alot more interesting.
> I quickly lose interest in that other hokey vampire stuff


Absolutely
And to add...I wouldn't recommend something in here that didn't hit home with subjects and points that have come up in discussion here regularly.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 20, 2022)

We finished watching the series tonight. If definitely relates to conversations had in here.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 21, 2022)

Wait - this isn't the vampire show Herschel Walker was rambling about a few weeks ago, is it? Because Herschel's story was packed with spoilers.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 21, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> Wait - this isn't the vampire show Herschel Walker was rambling about a few weeks ago, is it? Because Herschel's story was packed with spoilers.


I have no idea.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Dec 22, 2022)

It's been a while, but I liked it pretty good from what I recall. Definitely wasn't your run-of-the-mill vampire story. Some interesting themes, too. It held our interest well.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 22, 2022)

We just finished it.  It was a good story with interesting characters and good metaphors.  They could have done it in a two hour movie.  I wish I could have watched some of it at 1.5 speed.

What do you think the demon represented?  I think it might have represented science or reason.  It seemed more like a dispassionate force of nature than a character.

Lots of complex symbolism.  I wonder why the priest's plan was thwarted by a Muslim.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 23, 2022)

ambush80 said:


> We just finished it.  It was a good story with interesting characters and good metaphors.  They could have done it in a two hour movie.  I wish I could have watched some of it at 1.5 speed.
> 
> What do you think the demon represented?  I think it might have represented science or reason.  It seemed more like a dispassionate force of nature than a character.
> 
> Lots of complex symbolism.  I wonder why the priest's plan was thwarted by a Muslim.


I was hoping you'd watch it.

I think that the Demon represented many things due to complex symbolisms. Anti-Christ /Savior and then the fanaticism of the people that allows some to want something so bad that anything powerful can become their focus of worship. Lead/follow type thing.

The Muslim was a good character to use as another religious source that was outside of the religious ways of the locals. He may have thought the body/blood practices of Christianty to be what the viewers got to see in the storyline. 

We also thought that the characters, storyline and especially the metaphors were very good. It definitely could have been shorter and eliminated some fluff.

I dont want to get too into discussion just yet it in case some others are going to check it out.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 23, 2022)

bullethead said:


> I was hoping you'd watch it.
> 
> I think that the Demon represented many things due to complex symbolisms. Anti-Christ /Savior and then the fanaticism of the people that allows some to want something so bad that anything powerful can become their focus of worship. Lead/follow type thing.
> 
> ...


 How about starting another thread about it with a spoiler alert warning?


----------



## bullethead (Dec 23, 2022)

ambush80 said:


> How about starting another thread about it with a spoiler alert warning?


Have at it. I'll repond as I can today.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 23, 2022)

bullethead said:


> An Island Community has had their fishing livelihood ruined



and vampires too?  Jeez.  I'm mad already.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 24, 2022)

SemperFiDawg said:


> and vampires too?  Jeez.  I'm mad already.



It's pretty good. Watch it and tell us what you think.

The vampire aspect is more of a metaphor, a well applied one in my opinion.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 3, 2023)

Thanks all. I will check it out. Running out of stuff to watch.


----------



## 660griz (Jan 5, 2023)

Well, I started watching the first episode. I said, "hmmm, this looks familiar." Check all episodes and I have watched them all.  Dang Covid. lol


----------



## bullethead (Jan 5, 2023)

660griz said:


> Well, I started watching the first episode. I said, "hmmm, this looks familiar." Check all episodes and I have watched them all.  Dang Covid. lol


Throw some of your thoughts about it over in Ambush80's thread.


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 5, 2023)

bullethead said:


> Throw some of your thoughts about it over in Ambush80's thread.



I think there's definitely some overlap of ideas but based on your commentary, I'm not so sure that my expectations of "something deeper" are warranted in regards to the plot.


----------

